# Touchscreen Issue



## Heezie (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got my Fire yesterday and I think I screwed it up already. I have NOT rooted it but I have been playing with third party browsers. Long story short, I installed Go Launcher and when I hit "Home", the "choose launcher" screen came up and my touch screen froze. After a hard reset, I am able to use the touch screen to unlock the device, but it ends up back at the launcher choice screen and the touch stops working again. Any ideas to fix this? Any way to do a factory restore without touch screen access? Or is there a way to uninstall Go Launcher through USB storage mode or something? Any ideas are appreciated thanks.


----------



## ammubarak (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you try to reboot? If you reboot, you will be asked to select one of the launcher that are installed.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

